# [SOLVED] no networking ... "SIOCGIFFLAGS: no such device"

## icorey

i'm using a dell e1505 (iwl3945 for wireless) and i'm trying to update from gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8 to gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r6

I get the following error while booting up when it tries to start lo

SIOCGIFFLAGS: no such device

it then tells me that preup lo failed.  lo doesn't start, nor do my other network interfaces (wired and wireless), so i can't go online

networking worked fine with the previous kernel, so i'm assuming this is a kernel thing (i must have missed something)

here's what's in /var/log/messages

```
Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: loop: module loaded

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:03:00.0

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: b44.c:v2.0

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:19:b9:7b:92:af

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: PPP BSD Compression module registered

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 24

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

...

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0b:00.0 disabled

Jul  6 02:30:32 kaneda kernel: iwl3945: probe of 0000:0b:00.0 failed with error -12
```

and syslog...

```
Jul  6 02:30:35 kaneda rc-scripts: preup lo failed

Jul  6 02:30:36 kaneda rc-scripts: preup eth0 failed

Jul  6 02:30:36 kaneda rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.lo could not start

```

does anything stand out?

here's the output of lspci -v (from my kernel that's working properly):

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: ed000000-efefffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   Memory at efffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0b, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: ecf00000-ecffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0c, subordinate=0d, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: ecc00000-ecefffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000e01fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at bf80 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at bf60 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at bf40 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at bf20 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   Memory at ffa80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

   Memory behind bridge: ecb00000-ecbfffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at bfa0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 10c0 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 2003

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ed000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at ee000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at ef000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Inspiron 6400

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at ecbfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: b44

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

   Memory at ecbfd800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19) (prog-if 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at ecbfd400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci

   Kernel modules: sdhci

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at ecbfd500 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

   Memory at ecbfd600 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01bd

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

   Memory at ecbfd700 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1020

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ecfff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 4f-c0-44-ff-ff-77-1b-00

   Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

   Kernel modules: iwl3945
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=("dhcp")

#config_eth0=("null")

modules_eth1=("wpa_supplicant" "dhcpcd")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

config_eth1=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 5 -A"

preup() {

   [[ "${IFACE}" = "eth1" ]] || return 0

   if interface_exists "${IFACE}"; then

      sleep 3

      ip link set eth1 up

      return 0

   fi

   return 0

}

postup() {

   [[ "${IFACE}" = "eth1" ]] || return 0

   if interface_exists "${IFACE}"; then

      /sbin/iwpriv eth1 set_power 4 

      return 0

   fi

   return 0

}

config_ppp0=("ppp")

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0=("pppoe")

password_ppp0='my password'

pppd_ppp0=(

   "noauth"

   "defaultroute"

   "usepeerdns"

   "default-asyncmap"

   "ipcp-accept-remote"

   "ipcp-accept-local"

   "lcp-echo-interval 15"

   "lcp-echo-failure 3"

   "mru 1492"

   "mtu 1492"

   "debug"

)
```

and finally

here's the .config file if you wanna check things out.

----------

## icorey

the problem was with the kernel, among other things...

in /etc/conf.d/net, i had:

```

preup() {

   sleep 3

   ip link set eth1 up

}
```

which caused a problem because the interface that could not be found was eth1 (wireless), not lo (loopback).  i changed this to:

```

preup() {

   [[ "${IFACE}" = "eth1" ]] || return 0

   if interface_exists "${IFACE}"; then

      sleep 3

      ip link set eth1 up

      return 0

   fi

   return 0

}
```

and lo and eth0 (wired) started up.

wireless interface still had issues.  i read in another thread to compile wireless options into the kernel along with the cryptography options for iwl3945.  sure enough, everything worked once i made those changes.

----------

